# Display enclosure for huntsman spiders? Substrate? What do you use?



## Pennywise (Jul 29, 2015)

I ordered a heteropoda boiei and a heteropoda davidbowie. I am interested to know what forum members 
think about suitable display enclosures for these huntsmans?  I presently have a p. metallica and a p. irminia
and am using peat moss as a substrate. I like the peat moss for preventing injuries(soft) and keeping moisture, but I am open to ideas for something better.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's a good substrate choice for those species because they both need high humidity. Mine aren't in anything special right now, but I'm sure you could put together a nice vertical 2.5 or 5.5 gallon enclosure for them with nice decorations and things.


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2015)

I received both the H davidbowie and the H boiei in great condition and by this morning they had both downed a medium cricket. This is my first experience with true spiders having had only Ts and Cents in the past. The HDBs are super fast, it almost escaped while I was putting it in the enclosure. Everything else went well. I think Huntsman spiders are super cool!
:laugh:


----------



## The Snark (Jul 31, 2015)

Expect them to escape occasionally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2015)

Pennywise said:


> I received both the H davidbowie and the H boiei in great condition and by this morning they had both downed a medium cricket. This is my first experience with true spiders having had only Ts and Cents in the past. The HDBs are super fast, it almost escaped while I was putting it in the enclosure. Everything else went well. I think Huntsman spiders are super cool!
> :laugh:


Glad to hear they made it! But as Snark said, they will escape from time to time, so be ready for that. A larger enclosure will give you a bit more time to react when they try to get out.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 31, 2015)

pannaking22 said:


> Glad to hear they made it! But as Snark said, they will escape from time to time, so be ready for that. A larger enclosure will give you a bit more time to react when they try to get out.


Snerk. Right. A medium sized 6 foot square tank might give you a half second warning before the impending jail break.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Snerk. Right. A medium sized 6 foot square tank might give you a half second warning before the impending jail break.


Well, you know  Having a couple more 6 foot square tanks around it for the spider to maybe run in and then out of could help too lol. That should buy you about a second right?


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 1, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Snerk. Right. A medium sized 6 foot square tank might give you a half second warning before the impending jail break.





pannaking22 said:


> Well, you know  Having a couple more 6 foot square tanks around it for the spider to maybe run in and then out of could help too lol. That should buy you about a second right?


Anyone know the movie *Cube*?   Might not be enough of an enclosure, but it's gonna be close. If not, the sequel *Cube* can move through time, and if that can't prevent escapes actually before they happen, then nothin' will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SquarePlanet95 (Jan 28, 2017)

Pennywise said:


> I ordered a heteropoda boiei and a heteropoda davidbowie. I am interested to know what forum members
> think about suitable display enclosures for these huntsmans?  I presently have a p. metallica and a p. irminia
> and am using peat moss as a substrate. I like the peat moss for preventing injuries(soft) and keeping moisture, but I am open to ideas for something better.


Hey Guys 
Thinking of getting a huntsman. 
I read all the comments and we didnt really go over what is a suitable enclosure size?
Do they require more room than a T? 
Im new to this and dont want to not give them enough space but I also read about too big of an enclosure...
And is the general opinion that peat moss is the best?
TIA


----------



## RTTB (Jan 28, 2017)

Go vertical when you can in additional to floor space to minimize escapes. I emphasize minimize as they are fast!!


----------



## Ambly (Jan 31, 2017)

You can easily make some very good, functional, and realistic backgrounds for these guys too.  If you choose the right substrate to decorate the wall (or great-stuff, or silicone used in creating a fake background) with, it could make them easier to view


----------

